# Ladue(Boat Rentals)



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Might head out to Ladue possibly Sunday. Only fished it once from shore(the causeway), but thinking of renting a small boat this time to cover more water and such. 

I read that the boats you can rent range from 11 to 14ft. From what I read the prices were the same for all boats, but are there different prices for different sized boats? Thinking of renting a 14 footer, would it be safe to have one adult and two kids(well, teenagers) on that size of a boat? I know there wouldn't be that much elbow room fishing wise, but just want to know if its possible(safe) or not. Also with fishing gear(3 rods, a small bag/box with tackle) and a small-medium sized cooler maybe. 

Will mainly be targeting white perch since they should provide decent action and might bring a bunch home(although I know it wouldn't put the slightest dent in the population). 

Any insight is appreciated. Not used to fishing from smaller boats, but willing to try something different and may get one in the future for electric only lakes and such. 

Thanks


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I was there earlier in the spring with my boat. They had the rental boats lined up, looked to me like all they had was flatbottom boats. I would say it would be a little bit crowded but it would'nt be to bad. Bring a trolling motor and battery it makes getting around a lot better.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Try tying off under the 422 bridge drop a minnow with a split shot to the bottom and slowly bring it up. I tore the crappie up like that last year around this time. They were on the smaller side but got a bunch.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It is against the Law to tie off to bridge, do so at your own risk. I have seen this many times at Ladue. There is plenty of room under there so just anchor but; make sure you do not block any other boat trying to navigate under and through.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I ended up going and had a blast! I know a lot of people don't like those pesky white perch, but they provided decent action all day and are actually decent little fighters for their size. Ended up with 45 fish all together. 1 bluegill, 1 pumpkinseed, 1 bass, 1 yellow perch, and all the rest were white perch. Most of the fish were caught trolling, drifting, and casting, and very few still fishing. Those fish were weird, they wouldn't eat a spinner, and they wouldn't eat a plain worm, but when we combined the two we slayed them! Brought home a bunch and they are actually not bad eating(we put them on ice right away). 

I'm definitely considering getting a jon boat or some other small alluminum boat to take on electric only and unlimited horsepower lakes. 

Oh, and I did see 2 boats tied off to the bridge.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Well, I ended up going and had a blast! I know a lot of people don't like those pesky white perch, but they provided decent action all day and are actually decent little fighters for their size. Ended up with 45 fish all together. 1 bluegill, 1 pumpkinseed, 1 bass, 1 yellow perch, and all the rest were white perch. Most of the fish were caught trolling, drifting, and casting, and very few still fishing. Those fish were weird, they wouldn't eat a spinner, and they wouldn't eat a plain worm, but when we combined the two we slayed them! Brought home a bunch and they are actually not bad eating(we put them on ice right away).
> 
> I'm definitely considering getting a jon boat or some other small alluminum boat to take on electric only and unlimited horsepower lakes.
> 
> Oh, and I did see 2 boats tied off to the bridge.


Good report... How much was the boat?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

60 bucks for the whole day with a trolling motor. Also comes with jackets, paddles, and an anchor. You can also get it without a motor for like 38 for the whole day. And then there's two hour prices if you don't want to do the whole day thing.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

fishinnick said:


> 60 bucks for the whole day with a trolling motor. Also comes with jackets, paddles, and an anchor. You can also get it without a motor for like 38 for the whole day. And then there's two hour prices if you don't want to do the whole day thing.


How many batteries come with that? Don't think one would last very long especially if there is any breeze.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

They give you two if you do the whole day.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

fishinnick said:


> They give you two if you do the whole day.


Thanks for the info and reports!


----------



## danger (Jun 28, 2012)

im headed up to ladue this sunday, doin the boat rental thing. hoping to hit on some white / yellow perch and some crappie.


----------

